# Homeschool?



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

Are there any homeschool groups in Dubai? My daughter was homeschooled very successfully for her entire life, but for the past three months when my husband suddenly decided (arbitrarily, in my opinion) that she would be "a social retard" if she didnt go to school. So instead of choosing a suitable one, he just made her go with her cousin while I was in the hospital with kidney surgery (nice, I know) and his defense now is well.. she's already going. Anyway, in the States we always had good homeschool groups for socialising and other things, and it doesnt exist here, so was hoping??? It may be a battle still since we get a good amount for education, but my main points are everything is full, we are moving at the start of second semester which makes it even harder, and there is no way I am subjecting my child to any sort of physical punishment either first hand or witnessed. Thanks in advance~


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

You have to confirm this as it is hearsay...

I was told that homeschooling in UAE is not legal, and I do not know how the government would know if your child is being homeschooling.

This was passed to me when a friend was having problem getting her son into different schools in Abu Dhabi, and was considering to homeschool.

Again, please verify that I didn't pass a wrong piece of information to you.


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

ohhh I hope that is not true! Here it is in fact not legal for Qataris they are required to be enrolled but it is ok for expats, maybe it is a similar situation there....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ccr said:


> You have to confirm this as it is hearsay...
> 
> I was told that homeschooling in UAE is not legal, and I do not know how the government would know if your child is being homeschooling.
> 
> ...


That is NOT correct.

From a column I wrote for The National, published December 2010

_It is permissible to home school in the UAE and there is no requirement to notify the authorities or register with the Ministry of Education. One of the main things you need to consider is whether there would be any problems when/if you return home as some countries, including the UAE, do not recognise home schooling as valid and transfer certificates are frequently required to enrol in a school. If you decide to enrol a child in a school here in the future, it can be done, but not all schools will be open to accepting previously home-schooled children and you can expect to have some difficulties. Some parents who home school their children in the UAE have set up website and you should find this useful 
Emirates Homeschooling ._


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

when i looked into home schooling this summer i was told that the K12 programme is the only curriculum recognised by the KHDA - so if you follow and register this programme correctly children can later enter the school system in Dubai. 

K12 is an American based curriculum though so not what i was loking for. I did find a lot of home schooling groups through, and many follow the home schooling curriculum from there home contries - which is fine if you plan to return home to complete schooling but if you do this you would have problems placing your child in a dubai school if you later decide to stop home schooling. 

schools in dubai require proof that your child has completed each accademic year - usualy this is in a transfer letter from the current school. If you follow K12 KHDA provide proof of each year you complete, if you home school any other curriculum you have no 'proof' as it is not recognised so schools will only accept the child into the last year group you have proof for - so if you home school for 2 years, they would be placed 2 years behind, and effectivly restart school from the point they left 2 years ago.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Back in 2008 they have approved it (verbally)...

Home Schooling is legal in Abu Dhabi,UAE 

...and one can register on K-12.com to study... that shows you are studying in America...

Ministry of education (Abu Dhabi) has approved American schooling as they are divided into 3 parts and kids give exams every year.... (verbally)

Abu Dhabi has a shortage of school... they have no option....

I have never heard about home schooling in Dubai... (not even verbally) 

Latest and breaking news | thenational.ae - The National --> this newspaper from Abu Dhabi generally speaks about home schooling every now and then...

I personally do not like home schooling for 2 reasons: 

1) Will these certificates get attested from ministry of education as they want you to go to school for at least 11 years? Since 2003 It is compulsory to study Arabic and Islamic for Muslims... 

(Whenever i go to KHDA office ... Dubai Academic city ... i learn something new and they always say to me... this is a 30 year old law... Are you not aware of it?  )

2) If a person has not done REGISTERED 11 years of schooling, they cannot get admissions in any University in UAE...

More over when we were young, Egyptian (specially) use to give O levels in 13-14 subjects privately at the age of 13... UAE signed a contract with Cambridge UK that will not allow them to do this before the age of 15 in UAE ...


----------



## annandkix (Mar 12, 2012)

*Homeschool*

Hi there..i'm new to this forum. I am a Filipino citizen and working mom with 5 year old daughter and seeking for a homeschool in Dubai. Could anyone help me to start the education of my daughter?


----------

